# Using Notebook touch screen



## mbzadegan (May 16, 2015)

Hi everybody,
I installed FreeBSD last release with mate desktop on my notebook ASUS S200E but its touch screen do not work at all!
How do I install its touch screen driver?


----------



## Oko (May 16, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/SummerOfCode2014/evdev_Touchscreens

and just that you don't get too excited let suppose that FreeBSD has evdev driver. This is the state of the art on Linux

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchscreen


----------



## mbzadegan (May 26, 2015)

OK, Will it support on the next release of FreeBSD (10.2)?


----------

